# [New Zealand NR] Christian Houghton - Megaminx average+single: 1:31.95+1:16.69



## NZCuber (Dec 9, 2014)

From New Zealand Nationals 2014.




I was lucky that we were ahead of schedule otherwise this wouldn't have happened


----------

